# 555/585 Sizing questions



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

Here's the deal: I'm 6'2" tall and currently riding an XL/57 Look 555, the '05 model. It claims a 57.5cm TT. My buddy is roughly my height, maybe an inch or two shorter, and he's riding a size L/55cm 585.
So my question is this: should I be on a 55cm, would I be happier on that size? I think that 57.5 for the TT is about what I would use, I have a 120mm stem on there tight now, but just put a 110mm to check it out.
Anybody have any advice?
Thanks!

BN


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info....*

What someone else rides is totally irrelevant to you. 

The TT length of these two frames cannot be compared directly, because the seat tube angle is different. If the STA on your 555 is the same as the '06 model, it's 72.5 degrees, which shortens the reach. The current size L 585 would require one size longer stem than your 555 and about 15mm more seatpost setback, since the STA is a lot steeper, at 73.75 degrees. The other big difference is a 14mm shorter head tube on the size L 585. You need to consider the stem spacer and angle setup required to compensate for the shorter HT.


----------

